# Earth is passing gas, we will all die



## Reformed Baptist (Oct 1, 2008)

FOXNews.com - Scientists: Climate-Change 'Time Bomb' About to Go Off - Science News | Science & Technology | Technology News



There's a ticking time bomb underneath the oceans, and it's about to go off, some scientists say.

A Russian research ship trawling the Arctic off Siberia's northeastern coast has found huge amounts of methane bubbling up from the seafloor....


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 1, 2008)

That thread title brightened my day.

After being the father of four and changing some diapers, the Earth can't hurt me now with the smell of methane.


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Oct 1, 2008)

They're talking about hydrates. I have never heard of a hydrate end-of-the-world scenario, but hydrates are often touted as a potential boon and possible future energy source.


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 1, 2008)

QUICK! MOBILIZE.... the nations of the earth need to start producing big vats of BEANO!


----------



## turmeric (Oct 1, 2008)

It's that Collider thing - I *knew* it was gonna kill us!

Baking soda!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 1, 2008)

So if it got released "long ago" and caused mass extinctions where did this new supply come from? Doesn't a gas by definition require super cold conditions to become a solid? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## JohnGill (Oct 1, 2008)

Two Words:

Febreeze Candles


----------



## biggandyy (Oct 1, 2008)

I hate what science has become. Any tiny bit of trivial information gets blown into a doomsday scenario when merely a modicum of logic would completely dispel the non-sense.

You can heat the surface of the oceans all you want, the warming won't extend beyond the thermocline. Only a severe DROP in sea levels so the thermocline is depressed to the level of the methane pockets. BUT, if that happens the vast amounts of pressure that keep the water in near super cooled states at the great depths will be gone (less water less pressure) and the methane pockets will be released anyway.

So Global WARMING will ensure enough water remains in the oceans to prevent the release of the methane from the depths of the arctic oceans.


----------



## Solus Christus (Oct 1, 2008)

Too bad the article didn't say when this "time bomb" will go off. I have a literature quiz tomorrow and I wanted to know if I had to study for it


----------



## JohnGill (Oct 2, 2008)

Solus Christus said:


> Too bad the article didn't say when this "time bomb" will go off. I have a literature quiz tomorrow and I wanted to know if I had to study for it



No, the rapture will occur early in the morning at 5AM your time. If you're reading this after your quiz, it sucks to be you.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 2, 2008)

JohnGill said:


> Solus Christus said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad the article didn't say when this "time bomb" will go off. I have a literature quiz tomorrow and I wanted to know if I had to study for it
> ...


----------



## turmeric (Oct 2, 2008)

Don't let the rapture pass you by!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2dGQMq0InY]YouTube - Soapbox Preacher[/ame]


----------



## JohnGill (Oct 2, 2008)

turmeric said:


> Don't let the rapture pass you by!
> 
> We're sorry, this video is no longer available. But if you type the link in directly it works.


----------



## turmeric (Oct 2, 2008)

Weird! I'm looking at the video. Maybe it got raptured! Sorry, I think it's the only one.


----------



## Solus Christus (Oct 2, 2008)

JohnGill said:


> Solus Christus said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad the article didn't say when this "time bomb" will go off. I have a literature quiz tomorrow and I wanted to know if I had to study for it
> ...



Thanks for the heads-up. Wait... "reading this after"... uh oh...  Does anyone know where to join up for the Tribulation Force?


----------



## JohnGill (Oct 2, 2008)

Solus Christus said:


> JohnGill said:
> 
> 
> > Solus Christus said:
> ...



Yes. You'll need to send me your resume, with body count, and a $50 non-refundable deposit. We don't accept checks.


----------



## Solus Christus (Oct 2, 2008)

JohnGill said:


> Yes. You'll need to send me your resume, with body count, and a $50 non-refundable deposit. We don't accept checks.



So, I'm sending you the check? Does that mean you also missed the rapture?


----------



## JohnGill (Oct 2, 2008)

Solus Christus said:


> JohnGill said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. You'll need to send me your resume, with body count, and a $50 non-refundable deposit. We don't accept checks.
> ...



I say again, *WE DON'T ACCEPT CHECKS*. Cash or gold. Preferably *Gold*.

I chose to stay behind for the money making opportunity of a lifetime. I'm also Elijah. Send me a check and it's fire down from heaven.


----------

